

Responsible Supplementation - rikelmens
http://arc.crsociety.org/read.php?3,182650,182650#msg-182650

======
rikelmens
As an appendix: [http://www.longecity.org/forum/topic/54272-another-day-
anoth...](http://www.longecity.org/forum/topic/54272-another-day-another-
pill-2012-supplement-regimen/)

